# Found Box call



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Hunting deer creek wildlife area in central Ohio yesterday I found a box call someone had dropped. I’d like to return it to its owner if possible. Please message me the type of call, and general location where I found the call to claim it. I can meet or mail as appropriate as I live in Columbus area.


----------

